# Male gold saum



## DarkMatter (Dec 19, 2007)

This is my 4 inch male gold saum. He is in a 75 with some clown loaches and giant danios.



















[/img]


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks great! I love the color he has!  :thumb: :drooling:


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow he looks just like the one I had that died from a faulty heater. Did you get him at Petsmart by chance? He's got some great finnage! You can tell he's nice from the orange coming in on the anal and ventral fins


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice GT! he is gonna be a stud when he is full grown! Feed him well and maybe get him a lady? :thumb:


----------

